# Peanut butter jars. What do you use yours for?



## Salekdarling

I have a couple plastic peanut butter jars and a ricotta cheese container that I washed and saved. What do you stock in these containers?


----------



## UncleJoe

Peanut butter and ricotta cheese? :ignore:

If they have a screw on lid, I store my dried herbs in plastic bags and put the bags in the jars. The containers with "snap on" lids I send out for recycling. Sugar, salt or anything else dry could be stored in them as well.


----------



## Salekdarling

How long would you keep the herbs/cooking supplies in the container before rotating the stock? I mean, they are small containers (I believe 16 oz.) and would seem just pointless to store anything in them but dried herbs...or coffee. Mmm coffee.


----------



## Clarice

I use mine for storing seed, dried herbs etc.


----------



## Diego2112

Screws, nuts, bolts, wirenuts, fishhooks, and splitshot/other weights.

Though now, I'll prolly start using them for herbs, spices, and seeds as well!


----------



## sailaway

The plastic empties help fill the recycling bin at work.


----------



## lhalfcent

i use mine to keep bread yeast, dried things like raisins, dates etc.
screws and nails and stuff.
herbs.
oh goodness, you can do a lot with them. lol


----------



## mdprepper

In the shed they hold fishing sinkers, hooks, nuts, bolts, screws--that way I could have my mason jars back.

In the kitchen I keep stuff like open bags of chocolate chips, dried fruit, coconut, marshmallows. When I am making granola bars, muffins, etc I only use a 1/2 cup or so out of a bag and I find it easier to use the jars. I can see what is in them and they rotate out pretty quickly. 

Those ricotta cheese containers are great for things like baking powder. I buy mine in the 13 lb bag and do not want to drag that out every time I bake. So I pour some in one of those and label it. I also keep one above the kitchen sink with a scooper in it for dish washing (Thank you again GypsySue!!) and one in each bathroom for cleaning, and above the washing machine for adding to laundry (along with a bottle of vinegar).

I also use it to store some powdered milk for scooping out in recipes. I hate when I go to pour it in to a 1/4 cup measure and it goes everywhere. This way i just scoop it out and no mess!!

I also keep one in the fridge for leftover veggies. End of the week I make a stew or soup.

I also use both for sending leftovers home with people. Great for soup, chili, whatever and I do not have to worry about getting them back. 

My Husband uses them to in his lunch bag too and if he forgets and leaves it in the back of the truck for a week, I do not mind throwing it away!!


----------



## Salekdarling

Very insightful. Thank you for the responses. I'll keep the containers for cooking. It'd definitely be useful instead of lugging around a huge bag of baking powder or baking soda.  I already use baking soda to wash my hair so it'll be useful to have in the bathroom instead of a flimsy cardboard box.


----------



## mdprepper

mdprepper said:


> Those ricotta cheese containers are great for things like *baking powder*. I buy mine in the 13 lb bag and do not want to drag that out every time I bake. So I pour some in one of those and label it. I also keep one above the kitchen sink with a scooper in it for dish washing (Thank you again GypsySue!!) and one in each bathroom for cleaning, and above the washing machine for adding to laundry (along with a bottle of vinegar).


Sorry, that was supposed to say *baking soda*. I didn't want GypsySue thinking I was washing my dishes with baking powder.


----------



## Bidadisndat

We would be lucky to collect more than 4 or 5 of those containers in a year, but then Peanut Butter is not considered a staple down here in Australia!

_"Vegemite"_ jars, on the other hand.......


----------



## lotsoflead

empty peanut butter jars and mayonnaise jars are handy to keep fertilizer in and just leave the jar in the garden, it's alway there for use and don't get wet.


----------



## The_Blob

Bidadisndat said:


> We would be lucky to collect more than 4 or 5 of those containers in a year, but then Peanut Butter is not considered a staple down here in Australia!
> 
> _"Vegemite"_ jars, on the other hand.......


welcome to the forum! :beercheer:

and YUCK!... vegemite


----------



## HarleyRider

I use them to store leftovers in the fridge.


----------



## JeepHammer

Salekdarling said:


> I have a couple plastic peanut butter jars and a ricotta cheese container that I washed and saved. What do you stock in these containers?


You bet your butt I do!

Everything from keeping the toilet paper dry to small parts in jars that don't break!

Every home shop in America used to have a row of baby food jars under a shelf, lids screwed to the bottom of the shelf, so you could see what screws, nails, ect. you had,
Kept them close at hand, visible, out of the way, used spaces that were otherwise wasted, and kept those little jars out of the landfills.

People don't think like that anymore, but it's going to save you MONEY,
So no reason NOT to do it!

The larger Peanut containers (Square Plastic) make GREAT storage containers you can see what's inside without taking the lid off and pouring everything out!
Makes for GREAT reuse, everything from water tight storage to flotation in an emergency!

-------------------------------

I cut the plastic water bottles off and use the 'Cups' for everything from starting plants in to wasp/bee traps.

The BRAND of peanut butter, peanuts, mayo, pasta sauce I buy often depends on what jars they are in.
A lot of pasta sauce comes in REUSABLE canning jars, and that saves me money on jars, which DO NOT live forever...
Even the smallest crack or chip in the rim makes it useless since it won't seal up anymore,
So putting some new ones in the process is mandatory,
So when I buy sauce, I get it in the reusable jars.

The square peanut containers make for good storage that Doesn't Break when they get rattled around...
I use the crap out of them, and when you buy the larger sizes, you get a better deal since you aren't paying so much for the packaging in the larger sizes.

Finding the peanut butter jars that DO NOT neck down at the top, stay full size all the way through the neck are the best for me since I have big front paws they make it easier for me to get into.

Like I said, the little water bottles (Clear Sides) make for good plant starting containers that are free,
And since they make boxes that EXACTLY FIT those size containers,
'Flats' of transplants are easy...

I even use the colored bottles, Mt. Dew for example, for small batches of this or that.
The color of the container tells me it's a different kind of lettuce or tomato starts since you can't tell the difference when they are first sprouting...

Taking old milk and juice jugs, filling them with water, and punching a small hole in the bottom,
Then sitting that jug next to your plant will water for several days without dragging out the hose,
And you are reusing the container (Which is petroleum based, so all the lives you can give it make sense).

Some people punch holes in the caps then turn the jug upside down in the dirt for it to water the plants...
This works VERY well, since every drop goes to the plants roots, no evaporation at the surface...
And the jugs don't leak on the way to to the garden like holes in the bottom will!

Reduce, Reuse, Recycle....
Saves you a TON of money, and keeps the crap out of the landfill!

Just to tell you what I do with these,
Our 'Quick Camp' is in one of the Peanut containers...
Rain ponchos, emergency blankets, fire starting, jerky, rice, tin cups, foil packages of tuna, water purification tabs, zip lock bags, salt/pepper/chili powder, 
You get the idea...
I keep one in most of the vehicles and there is one in the camping gear...
Comes in REALLY handy!

My garage shelves are plastered with these containers, both round and square.
I can see what's in the container, and they are GREAT for those small parts that don't take open exposure or rattle around in metal drawers very well.
Keeps things neat, organized, easy to find and free of rust, corrosion, dust, ect.

I'm sure there are 'Better' ways to store all this stuff,
But I LOVE peanuts, peanut butter, pasta, so this isn't a problem for me...
If someone doesn't like the way my shop is organized, they can go somewhere else and pay a bunch more for the overheat of 'Proper' storage containers, bins, ect.

My welding rods don't care if they are kept in humidity controlled conditions in an old refrigerator, or a $20,000 rod oven...
As long as they are dry, they are happy, and I'm not inclined to buy a $20,000 rod storage oven as long as that old fride with a 15 Watt humidity controll rod is there...

PLUS! The little light comes on when I open the door looking for rods! 
The biggest grip I have is that I can't get a magnet to stick to the door of that stainless fridge! 
I can live with that for $20,000 savings...

REDUCE, REUSE, RECYCLE!


----------



## Jason

Nuts and bolts. Also leftovers. We do use them a lot.


----------



## bstickler92

this is probably a stupid question but how do you guys go about getting all the peanut butter out of the jar? one to get it clean and two i like to get all of it on my sandwich


----------



## UncleJoe

Spatula. It's semi rigid and gets every last drop out. You can get a 3 pack at the Dollar Store for about $2.


----------



## bstickler92

UncleJoe said:


> Spatula. It's semi rigid and gets every last drop out. You can get a 3 pack at the Dollar Store for about $2.


haha, i totally thought there was some secret procedure known only by few. well i'll just have to make due when my pb runs out.


----------



## Salekdarling

SO MUCH INFORMATION! Thank you JeepHammer!:2thumb: I'm writing it all down now that way I have my tips.


----------



## horseman09

Bidadisndat said:


> We would be lucky to collect more than 4 or 5 of those containers in a year, but then Peanut Butter is not considered a staple down here in Australia!
> 
> _"Vegemite"_ jars, on the other hand.......


What's "vegimite"? :scratch


----------



## bunkerbob

horseman09 said:


> What's "vegimite"? :scratch


Not everybody eats peanutbutter...

Vegemite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Nutella - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## gypsysue

You can actually get Vegemite here in the states. In Wisconsin there's a store that is kind of like "Pier 1" that has it. 

My sister took me there when I visited, I'll have to ask her the name. It's a chain of stores.

That being said, it doesn't seem appealing to me, no offense to you down-under people! Peanut butter, on the other hand...we go through at least a jar a month! 

The plastic jars I use to sort nuts, bolts, screws, washers, etc. The glass ones I use for putting deydrated herbs, fruits, and veggies.


----------



## reliablelwc

I keep bulk .22 ammo in mine, for trips to the range. Keeps lots better than those cardboard boxes the ammo comes in. Take care. Larry


----------



## Binary Encryption

I knew a old guy down the street as a kid would save them and leave them out open as roach motels. He said they worked great, I have no reason to doubt him. :dunno:


----------



## weedygarden

gypsysue said:


> You can actually get Vegemite here in the states. In Wisconsin there's a store that is kind of like "Pier 1" that has it.
> 
> My sister took me there when I visited, I'll have to ask her the name. It's a chain of stores.
> 
> That being said, it doesn't seem appealing to me, no offense to you down-under people! Peanut butter, on the other hand...we go through at least a jar a month!
> 
> The plastic jars I use to sort nuts, bolts, screws, washers, etc. The glass ones I use for putting deydrated herbs, fruits, and veggies.


Is it Cost Plus?


----------



## lotsoflead

another reason I keep many different plactic jars and cottage cheese containers is if the time ever comes when food is scarce and I feel that I should give someone a few dry beans or some rice, I'd rather hand them a small container of something than let them see a five gallon pail full of it.


----------



## LilRedHen

You can drill holes in the lid with a tiny drill bit and have a shaker for all sorts of stuff.


----------



## Salekdarling

I'm dehydrating some corn and cucumbers right now. I don't have any oxgen absorbers yet but if I store them in pb jars will that be air tight enough until I get absorbers or will they suck up the moister again?


----------



## efbjr

UncleJoe said:


> Spatula. It's semi rigid and gets every last drop out. You can get a 3 pack at the Dollar Store for about $2.


If they charged you $2, then is it a true "Dollar Store"? 

I have stored dehydrated beans, corn, peas and chicken stew In peanut butter jars with no special prep other than washing out the bottle and letting it dry thoroughly. Food tasted OK when rehydrated months later.


----------



## Salekdarling

efbjr said:


> I have stored dehydrated beans, corn, peas and chicken stew In peanut butter jars with no special prep other than washing out the bottle and letting it dry thoroughly. Food tasted OK when rehydrated months later.


Alright, I'll give it a go! Thanks!


----------

